# How remove control panel Kenmore Elite Electric range model #79046379400



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

appliance: Kenmore Elite Electric range model #79046379400

I need to replace the ERC on my mom's Kenmore electric range. I have the part in hand and removed the 4 screws that look like they secure the underside of the panel to the frame, and the 2 other screws that seem to attach a metal piece below the control panel body but the panel doesn't want to pull off. Are there other fasteners I need to find and remove? Or just pull harder. I hate to force things since that usually breaks stuff so thought I'd ask you guys.

Exploded parts imnage linked here: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...3/0124160/R0309020/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Never mind guys... I was on the wrong track. Now I see those little knob nuts... the panel come right off. D'oooohh!


----------

